# well that sucks



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I just couldnt get it out of my mind, (as I do not have the luxury of being in a medical state), so after becoming alarmed and disturbed by another members pm to me stating they searched my computer, then quoted the email I registered under and then finally said to be very leary.  I have decided to get rid of my garden and get out of the game for awhile.  It was sad to take the plants out of their containers and throw them into a large yard waste bag, but I would rather do that than time.  I figure Im out the cost of seeds, equipment, and the effort spent in the garden.  I hope one day that its totally legal, so I dont have to go thru this again. 

Please be aware fellow members that there is a vindictive person on this site, that makes threats, with no reason at all.  I guess its back to buying z's for 300 a pop.  I would of never ever thought that this type of behavior would happen in a cannabis forum.  To the person who threatenend me, remember karma can be a nasty thing, and what comes around goes around.  

Good luck to you all, as my short time here was very enjoyable with a few small exceptions (no big deal).  Thanks alot everyone and be safe, because there are some real wackos out there!


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

If what you say is true then you need to make a mod aware of this....and if it is found to be true then we shld all be made aware of the problem as in who it is that can not be trusted...


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh friend this is very true, as I have just thrown out 3 months of work and 300 dollars in genetics.  Thanks for your direction, I have sent an email under the contact us link, which says its goes to the forum administrator, also sent the pm to an active moderator. I have not heard anything back yet, as that is really the only reason why Im still here.  I have a call into a lawyers office for return call on Monday, to find out what my rights are, I also gave my brother what little cash I could get my hands on, in case I need bail.  I dont know if there is a attempt to cultivate charge or not?  Especially with these messages serving as evidence.  I took the lights down, but I cant get anyone out today to fix the drywall holes.  Im sure the attorney is going to advise to not use the site anymore, but I want to know why this happenend, and I figured the damage is allready done.

I would rather not say who until the administration has had time to do their thing.  I will say that this person comes highly respected from the threads I have read by them and they have been here for some time.  However the behavior they demonstrated to me leaves nothing to chance.  One minute being nice and helpful and the next just plain nasty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

VDog you need to let us all know exactly what and how they were able to "search your computer"


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

what??? that doesn't sound right! i've been a member here for several years and have posted several grows on MP and i've never NEVER heard anything like this. im gonna wait to here from a mod about this. i call BULL ****


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah  for real..how did they get into your pc...and we do need to know who this nasty member is..folks like that are not welcome here..and should be taken out and beat with a hermie plant..:hitchair:..thats just terrable news...Glad ya are safe though..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I think we need some real proof to back this up before we all go gettin' freaky. No disrespect vdog but you just showed up and I gota side with slowmo for now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what??? that doesn't sound right! i've been a member here for several years and have posted several grows on MP and i've never NEVER heard anything like this. im gonna wait to here from a mod about this. i call BULL ****


 


:ciao: slowmo....you calling Bull on the Poster?..ya think they looking to stir it up in here?...Im bookmarking this to see how it turns out


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah its way weird, because when I wasnt a member and would do google searches on questions, this person always had good threads with spot on answers.  I dont know what to say this has been a horrible day and Im really upset about the whole thing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we need some real proof to back this up before we all go gettin' freaky. No disrespect vdog but you just showed up and I gota side with slowmo for now.


 

thanks for posting girl...:doh: dam near  Burnt me Shed down:ignore: 



:rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks for posting girl...:doh: dam near Burnt me Shed down:ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


 
We can still get freaky 4u, just don't go playing with matches yet....


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I totally understand your position, maybe thats why this person is acting agressive towards me... because I am new.  However, in my box sits the very pm, I have no reason to lie about this or stir up stuff, as you would all probably be very very shocked if you knew the source, I base this on their threads. Another reason I would not lie is because I wouldnt want to have to leave the site.  I actually shared it with a couple other members that I seemed to have befriended for advice, as a matter of fact I will be away a couple of minutes so that I can ask them to not repost it, in the interest of letting the administration do their work.

This would be a far lie and a attempt to cause a mess, but I assure you it is not.  I do not mean to alarm people, but I had 65 plants that were in different stages that went in a trash bag, that got dosed with gas and ignited.

Im sorry to cause alarm, as I didnt know what to do so, but at the same time I couldnt be silent.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Heel I just rebuilt don't tell me I wasted my time


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't anybody go yanking their grow till we get this sorted out...vdog for the record I dont think you are lying....just hoping it is some kind of misunderstanding....because if what you say is true then we have a huge problem and we need to be made aware of it. We are talking about peoples freedom here.  Going to jail for a very long time is my states answer to what I do.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: slowmo....you calling Bull on the Poster?..ya think they looking to stir it up in here?...Im bookmarking this to see how it turns out


 
ya i think im gonna see how it plays out but i have to trust mp untill i have a reason not to. no offense Vdog but you've been a member since feb 2011.. thats just a few days and to take your word for it would be crazy for me


----------



## nova564t (Feb 6, 2011)

:chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill:  >  :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: It is nice to have a legal grow!!


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya i think im gonna see how it plays out but i have to trust mp untill i have a reason not to. no offense Vdog but you've been a member since feb 2011.. thats just a few days and to take your word for it would be crazy for me


 
totally understood as I dont blame you one little bit, and it may just be an idle threat but I assure you as day turns to night it exists


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Don't anybody go yanking their grow till we get this sorted out...vdog for the record I dont think you are lying....just hoping it is some kind of misunderstanding....because if what you say is true then we have a huge problem and we need to be made aware of it. We are talking about peoples freedom here. Going to jail for a very long time is my states answer to what I do.


 
Mine too, and unfortunatly a prior for having a z on my posession 5 years ago, all fines paid, but it is still a prior, so Im sweating bullets, and didnt want anything to chance.

What makes me even more upset was the computer statement, I have some real personal stuff in there, you know with the girl and stuff, I feel totally violated, ofcourse anytime we get online we are exposed to that, but again here is the last place I would expect for a hijack.  crap now I need to delete all of that stuff


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

if you understand then let us know who this person is.. we all have things to lose if someone is doing such a thing.


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> totally understood as I dont balme you one little bit, and it may just be an idle threat but I assure you as day turns to night it exists




*No one* has the right to threaten another member in anyway....either on the open board or in a PM.....that simple. Forward the pm to a mod and let them see what is up...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess is online get it to her right now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2011)

Vdog, would you please PM me immediately with all pertinent info.  Please copy and paste the PM you received.

MarP travels extensively to remote areas, so he may not get your message for some time.   I want to know what is going on NOW so we can nip this in the bud.  Nothing like this has happened in all the time I have been a member here.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

wow, look at all the new posts. LOL


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we need some real proof to back this up before we all go gettin' freaky. No disrespect vdog but you just showed up and I gota side with slowmo for now.


 
totally, that is the wise thing to do, as Hamster Lewis said, I only hope it is a misunderstanding, but man am I freaked out!!


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Vdog, would you please PM me immediately with all pertinent info. Please copy and paste the PM you received.
> 
> MarP travels extensively to remote areas, so he may not get your message for some time. I want to know what is going on NOW so we can nip this in the bud. Nothing like this has happened in all the time I have been a member here.


 
on its way, hick has it too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

If we had a popcorn eating smilie, I would use it right now.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Im glad your entertained, Im freakin and just lost 300 bucs in genetics.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *No one* has the right to threaten another member in anyway....either on the open board or in a PM.....that simple. Forward the pm to a mod and let them see what is up...


 
I just hope it was a misunderstanding, but when this person quoted my registration email, it lead me to think they had been in the computer, I dont know, because im not a I.T. guy and I know very little about cyber hacking, but Im sure its possible.  So when they quoted that email, I got really really nervous. Crap everytime a car goes by out front, I think its the cops, Im not at all gonna enjoy the game! Crap!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

i think i would go get them back if it were me.. i'll worry when i see blue lights. lol


----------



## Mutt (Feb 6, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> Well I just couldnt get it out of my mind, (as I do not have the luxury of being in a medical state), so after becoming alarmed and disturbed by another members pm to me stating they searched my computer, then quoted the email I registered under and then finally said to be very leary.  I have decided to get rid of my garden and get out of the game for awhile.  It was sad to take the plants out of their containers and throw them into a large yard waste bag, but I would rather do that than time.  I figure Im out the cost of seeds, equipment, and the effort spent in the garden.  I hope one day that its totally legal, so I dont have to go thru this again.
> 
> Please be aware fellow members that there is a vindictive person on this site, that makes threats, with no reason at all.  I guess its back to buying z's for 300 a pop.  I would of never ever thought that this type of behavior would happen in a cannabis forum.  To the person who threatenend me, remember karma can be a nasty thing, and what comes around goes around.
> 
> Good luck to you all, as my short time here was very enjoyable with a few small exceptions (no big deal).  Thanks alot everyone and be safe, because there are some real wackos out there!



If you chose to allow emails through the forum, then everyone knows your email address. Otherwise...it's bullcrap just intended to make you paranoid. You would know it if someone looked around your computer via remote access.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

If any member here is threating another member with anything that might put them in risk of being busted by the law. We all need to be warned of the risk.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

As I can assure you and to keep my integrity, the moderators have it now, I received an email back from The Goddess of that, so if you have any concerns I would advise you to contact her and she will decide what needs to be said and validated.  I also see that this person is online so Im sure it is being dealt with as we speak.

 I forgot to mention what really freaked me out and caused me to destroy evidence was the fact this person used the following within the same message.... "be frightenend, be very freightenend".  Pretty sick isnt it


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If any member here is threating another member with anything that might put them in risk of being busted by the law. We all need to be warned of the risk.



Agreed....let THG dig into it and I am sure if there is a valid threat she will let us know. No matter what the outcome I think we will need to have our nerves eased.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If you chose to allow emails through the forum, then everyone knows your email address. Otherwise...it's bullcrap just intended to make you paranoid. You would know it if someone looked around your computer via remote access.


 
Thanks for calming me down a little Mutt but as I said im not I.T. savvy, so how would I know if someone tried to get in my computer remotely?   

Weither this person did it or not, I personally dont think they should be telling me to be leary and frightenend when I had a felony sitting in my closet.  Its starts with the comment, I explored your computer, then quoting my email (granted I didnt know that was available), and then telling me to be very nervous. While my ignorance of computers and forum registration is no excuse for their behavior, and only serves to cause panic for no reason, misunderstanding or not!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

wait a minute. how do we know that Vdog sin't a old member with a new name and new email address. sending the messages to himself just for spits and giggles. i still smell something fishy


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

As I said, contact The Hemp Goddess, and Im sure she will validate or discuss what needs to be discussed.  As she has the message now in whole, and I can assure you it wasnt from myself, more like a seasoned and known user, whom if I said the name it would freak you out.

Unfortunatly Im know beginning to think it was a idle threat or misunderstanding, and this person had access to my email thru the forum registration and used that to create paranoia, as another member so eliquently stated.  Whatever the case, I took it as a threat, and Im out plants now, not to mention my nerves are thru the roof.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm running low on popcorn :hubba:


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Atleast Mutt made feel a little better, I am so sorry about the drama, as I said I was in shock and panic mode.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

Too late to save plants and/or seeds, vdog?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

i think he said he burnt them Art


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you mean by it was an idle thread?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think he said he burnt them Art


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

idle threat.  I get it


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Too late to save plants and/or seeds, vdog?


 
oh man, Im laughing out of pure frustartion with this message to you, but yes absolutly if you can get a hold of marty mcfly and the delorean. all of the plants are crispy burnt, I had no one I could have given them to, and to be honest, when I got the message and became panicked later on, that was the last thing I thought of salvaging plants as I thought the police were coming, I ripped the closet door slide track right out of the framing also in a anxious panic.  I was going to order some feminized cheese and grow them under 14 hours of light and then clone them for going out in the spring, but no unfortunatly I have no more seeds at this time, looks like its gonna be more than just a cheese order if it was in fact a misunderstanding.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive felt that panic Vdog and had to do the exact same thing you did.  Its no fun.  I lost all of my plants but dont worry you will bounce back from this.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

So hurry up already and out this person making threats here.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

idle threat
*idle threat* _noun_ deficient threat, empty threat, harmless threat, ineffectual threat, meaningless threat, menacing, mere notice, mere talking, mere warning, only words, subtle intimidation, testing, trial balloon, veiled threat


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive felt that panic Vdog and had to do the exact same thing you did. Its no fun. I lost all of my plants but dont worry you will bounce back from this.


 
Thanks Maine for the encoragement, its not over yet, for all I know its not idle threats or a misunderstanding but fact, and this person did do something!  Your right thou, regardless of what happens Im too deep now to give up!

Just be patient and let the management here do their thing, it sucks but Im sure we will get to the bottum of it


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have too wonder is it even possible for someone to access your 

computer with info they obtain on this site?

either way this person needs to be dealt with, but i  wonder if they are just trying to scare you, and why?


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

your guess is as good as mine


----------



## frankcos (Feb 6, 2011)

drama sucks.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, we sure don't need it right now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> So hurry up already and out this person making threats here.



I agree, do it Vdog.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL6DlOQIwaY

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

do it! do it! why should you protect the person who did this to you.. throw him/her under the bus already


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

Jump!!!  Jump!!!

Wait!  What??


----------



## Alistair (Feb 6, 2011)

Come on, we're waiting!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

Art your killin me man. lmao


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

:hairpull: :hitchair: :angrywife: :batman:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm Getting ready


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Arnold Ziffel did it,  Cheffie is talkin' to him now.

View attachment arnold_eb.jpg


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Im sorry but I dont think I should I think it should be left up to the moderation


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

The pig did it??????????


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> Im sorry but I dont think I should I think it should be left up to the moderation



I've always found moderation to be highly overrated :hubba:


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

In the interest of the person involved, no matter how they wronged me then.  I guess what Im saying is that I would prefer the mods make that call. sorry.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

the pig?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> In the interest of the person involved, no matter how they wronged me then.  I guess what Im saying is that I would prefer the mods make that call. sorry.



Sorry, I agree.  Sometimes I smoke too much marijuana.  Not this time, but sometimes :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

man come on!! you know they'll at some point so why not just go ahead and cutt out the wait.. im sure the mods won't mind. you'd be saving them from having to do it


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Art, I wonder if mgfcom was lost in the big crash.  You have no idea how many times the quote in your sig has made me laugh.  That is probably the single most best thread in history on MP.  I wish every one here today was around to witness and be a part of that joke.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

When a member of the comunity is basically snitching(sorry Hick but that's what it is) everyone has the right to be informed. Even tho we are not to do things against the site rules some do trade in privite behind closed doors so to speak. If they have threaten you a new member that has not been around to step on any toes yet it makes no since for you to be threaten in any way let alone a way that might put you in jail.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hey Art, I wonder if mgfcom was lost in the big crash.  You have no idea how many times the quote in your sig has made me laugh.  That is probably the single most best thread in history on MP.  I wish every one here today was around to witness and be a part of that joke.



I can see that you're quite the connoiseur of forum threads, maineharvest :hubba:  I can report that all of the mgfcom threads are intact .  There are several, each better than the last.  I think I spelled connoiseur wrong, though


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

wow...i almost missed this one!!! LOL



Who was it?? 

tell that douchebag to search my comp...he will find a big middle finger pointing straight at him !!LMAO

whoever it was....F U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


v dog...dont listen to that **. thats a load of horse s***!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

This is where its at Art.  You have your own archives of mgf quotes, dont you?  Share a little more, will ya?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Jump!!! Jump!!!
> 
> Wait! What??


lmao Arty. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## frankcos (Feb 6, 2011)

whats this HIE?


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Im confused HIE


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

wait.... it was there..... I saw it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

HIE you posted then it was deleted what was that about?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

daym, i go install my big rez...flood my entire table...test it out- set all my plants in there and sit down after putting the steaks on the grill to the  big bowl on tv and a big bowl of kill and a mixed drink and i read a member tossed all his work out because some douche talkin ****.....man if i knew that guy i would chop his nuts and burn him at the steak.

**** my steaks  r about to burn....


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Trill you lucky bastard!  Ive got three feet of snow outside my window and your outside grillin steaks.  So not fair.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 6, 2011)

this suspense is killin me.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> wow...i almost missed this one!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks!  games on now! gonna try and unwind


----------



## cubby (Feb 6, 2011)

I may be wrong but,.......For some reason I'm smellin' a degenerate dic under a new name.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel ya Cubby


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2011)

A hint of that, yes.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2011)

Who is it?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2011)

If you only use your handle for this site and you do not permit emails and do not follow links off the site then the only way someone would be able to even locate your computer would be by getting your IP off the server database. 
As far as i know MP is the only one with access to that. 

I don't see how it is possible that someone would be able to do this and is more like they are messing with you.

With the amount of security i have on my computer and the re routing of my IP its nearly impossible get a hold of anything on mine. 

Is your email account held online or do you download emails to your pc?


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

yes both, I cant believe it, someone actually hacked my computer?


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but,.......For some reason I'm smellin' a degenerate dic under a new name.


 
call it what you must, Im sorry, this was only unwarranted behavior by another member


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> If you only use your handle for this site and you do not permit emails and do not follow links off the site then the o*nly way someone would be able to even locate your computer would be by getting your IP off the server database.*




IP address is the addy to your net provider...not your comp....


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

well all I can say is that this person called me by name of email registration, said be frightened, and I explored your computer, I consider that a threat. Im thinking it was because they dont like me for some reason, maybe cause im a newberator


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> IP address is the addy to your net provider...not your comp....



Not as far as i know. Everyone i know has a unique IP address. 

I use my IP to control my computer from work. Also use it to sort things on families when i don't feel like leaving the house.

Im good with computers but its only what i have learnt by my self. As far as i know each service provider allocates each client with a unique IP address depending if you have a static ip or dynamic. 

Mine never changes nor does the ones for my family so its easy for me to connect to them. I have even done it to connect with computers overseas.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it would have gone differently if you would have posted the members name along with the accusation OR *just contacted a mod*. I know this feedback doesn't help you in your loss or the quick decision you made to tear down your grow... but it is what it is now. I can't help but think if one of OURS did this, you're not telling all the story or you've left out a detail as to why they would be coming after YOU.


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I think it would have gone differently if you would have posted the members name along with the accusation OR *just contacted a mod*. I know this feedback doesn't help you in your loss or the quick decision you made to tear down your grow... but it is what it is now. I can't help but think if one of OURS did this, you're not telling all the story or you've left out a detail as to why they would be coming after YOU.


 
I contacted a moderator about it, shortly after it happenend by forwarding the pm, like 10 minutes after it happenend, it took that long because of shock.  Im sorry that I dont agree with you about posting names, as I feel that is not my place, Im sorry our opinions differ.  As I also had an issue with another member and we just couldnt agree on the treatment on new members, but we have decided to ignore each other and respect each others space, also out of respect for that individual I did not think it was my place to go broadcasting their name. 

Yes there is more to this story, it seems it started with a thread I posted yesterday concerning more picture sharing, that is when the person seemed to take on a manner with me that seemed like they didnt care for my messages, so I tried to make nice with the person, or atleast I thought I did, we pm'ed a couple times without problems, and then whamo' a ton of bricks fell on my head!  I also noticed some resentment in another thread that was directed towards me, and thats really about it. I realize your skeptical, and I would be to.  Im so upset that I have to start over, but Im not going to, until I move, and get a cyber security system.  I appreciate all of your input and Im glad we can agree to disagree without the madness!

thank you for your niceness and professionalism


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> I contacted a modertor about it fairly shortly after it happenend by forwarding the pm, like 10 minutes after it happenend, it took that long because of shock, yes there is more, it seems it started with a thread I posted yesterday concerning more picture sharing, that is when the person seemed to take on a manner with me that seemed like that didnt care for my messages, and I made nice with the person, or atleast I thought I did, we pm'ed a couple times without problems, and then whamo' a ton of bricks fell on my head!  I alsos noticed some nastyness in another thread that was directed towards me, thats really about it, I realize your skeptical, and I would be to.  Im so upset that I have to start over, but Im not going to, until I move and get a cyber security system.



Did you have contact with this person outside the forum? or follow any links they provided? or gave out any details?


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

no everything within the server of mp, no links, no communication outside of this website


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

IP address assignment

Internet Protocol addresses are assigned to a host either anew at the time of booting, or permanently by fixed configuration of its hardware or software. Persistent configuration is also known as using a static IP address. In contrast, in situations when the computer's IP address is assigned newly each time, this is known as using a dynamic IP address.
[edit]Methods
Static IP addresses are manually assigned to a computer by an administrator. The exact procedure varies according to platform. This contrasts with dynamic IP addresses, which are assigned either by the computer interface or host software itself, as in Zeroconf, or assigned by a server using Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP). Even though IP addresses assigned using DHCP may stay the same for long periods of time, they can generally change. In some cases, a network administrator may implement dynamically assigned static IP addresses. In this case, a DHCP server is used, but it is specifically configured to always assign the same IP address to a particular computer. This allows static IP addresses to be configured centrally, without having to specifically configure each computer on the network in a manual procedure.
In the absence or failure of static or stateful (DHCP) address configurations, an operating system may assign an IP address to a network interface using state-less auto-configuration methods, such as Zeroconf.
[edit]Uses of dynamic addressing
Dynamic IP addresses are most frequently assigned on LANs and broadband networks by Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) servers. They are used because it avoids the administrative burden of assigning specific static addresses to each device on a network. It also allows many devices to share limited address space on a network if only some of them will be online at a particular time. In most current desktop operating systems, dynamic IP configuration is enabled by default so that a user does not need to manually enter any settings to connect to a network with a DHCP server. DHCP is not the only technology used to assign dynamic IP addresses. Dialup and some broadband networks use dynamic address features of the Point-to-Point Protocol.





Not a computer whiz by any means but i assumed the ip was given to the host for a LAN or other connection. a number which assigns not only one computer but many to certain providers.... depending on which numbers your ip is...states what provider you are running.....

Like i said im no comp whiz...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

couple of filets,  the sun was finishing setting in the last pic but the flash messed it up...decent weather for grilling Maine!!!! was close to taking the boat out today!!!!!!!!! A little nippy but wayyy nicer than the past few windy and bitter days....


surf and turf tonight!!! 

View attachment Picture 115.jpg


View attachment Picture 117.jpg


View attachment Picture 118.jpg


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

your lucky, those looked delicious, looks like gbay is the champs


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 6, 2011)

look at that. you cooked steaks and didn't even call me.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL sorry slow....i been so tied up in the lab today i didnt even think about it. 


can you tell i grill alot?? LOL

next time


----------



## vdog (Feb 6, 2011)

do u think I will get any response from the mods soon?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

i would assume they already saw your issues?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 6, 2011)

so what's the skinny---who is the threat---last thing i wanna do is start burning all my plants before they are cured---


----------



## cubby (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't burn your plants, at least not 'till they're cured well.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't harvest til you see the amber of the triches


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 6, 2011)

think i'll just take the tops first---where is THG and her take on this---wheezel in the wood pile


----------



## cubby (Feb 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but,.......For some reason I'm smellin' a degenerate dic under a new name.


 

*I have appologised to Vdog in PM for my leap to conclusions/judgement but i feel that since the accusation/indictment was made in public, so then should be the appology. *



*                                            Sorry Vdog.*


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

say it ain't sooo---wouldn't MP have blocked his IP addy---still need to know who the piece o **** is


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

this is a perfect first job for the newly started kneecappers clique---i put my bis in for making the sports lines/numbers---


----------



## vdog (Feb 7, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> *I have appologised to Vdog in PM for my leap to conclusions/judgement but i feel that since the accusation/indictment was made in public, so then should be the appology. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry Vdog.*


 
cubby is da man


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

hey vdog---let's play the guessing game----you give us hints----we guess---and then you don't have to throw this scum bag under the bus---kneecappers are a heavy group----they will straighten this guy out


----------



## vdog (Feb 7, 2011)

he has been banned per the moderator, and to be honest im worried that this person may have more info on me like my address and has called the police


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

well, don't you think it might be appropriate to share his name in case anybody else may be concerned that he also has their personal info ready to snitch them out too


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

Read the whole thread Orange it will show its self to you


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

i did ozzy---i am a little slow---say it ain't sooo---DD---again


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a old member


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

i used to be married to a brit---close


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a sad day to be a Hippie.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

:holysheep: wow---never too careful huh----as i said in a different thread somewheres---some of us are thankful for the crash----cause we DID lose a bunch of stuff


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 7, 2011)

much green mojo to you vdog---:48:


----------



## Alistair (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, it seems as though HIE has been banned.  Simply do a search for HIE, click on the link to any of his threads and you'll see that he's been banned.

I must say that befuddles me.  There must be more to it than we realize.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 7, 2011)

There is at least one other way of getting personal information on people:  The pics we post have properties that can be checked.  There is a summary of information concerning the model of camera used, and sometimes even names can be had like that.  Try it and see.  Also, if this information doesn't exist in the properties, then the photo is probably fake, inasmuch as it has probably been borrowed from the net.    Just something to thing about.


----------



## Drone69 (Feb 7, 2011)

You can strip all that data away yourself before uploading pictures/photos online.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 7, 2011)

will we ever find out? just wondering, HIE has been helpful here, did he snap and needs a time out, or will it be a cold case for us mp'ers.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no good idea of what happened.  Hippy was well-liked.   Hopefully, he'll be back.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 7, 2011)

I missed all this yesterday and its like that scene in Inception where the world turns upside down.
Wierd


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm just glad it didn't turn out to be me.  With my rep for intermittent hostility I was worried.

Seriously, I hope this all turns out to be a grand misunderstanding.  When I showed up around here a couple of years ago with hat in hand, no one here was more helpfull than the aforementioned poster--nothing short of a motivational coach.  I'm totally baffled with this.  But, when tensions are high, tipping points become cumbersome.  Best of luck to both VDog and the banned poster.


----------



## vdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Funny I get thrown into the scare of my life, which Im not all entirely sure is over yet because I still dont know if the authorities have been contacted, and someone comes up with the idea that the pictures are fakes, and then the person was well liked with hopes he will be back!  You cant be serious can you? Why dont you let me send you a pm calling out information you havent shared from your computer, tell you I went thru it, and then to be scared! Allstair I find your comments just as disgusting as the original issue.  I am sorry but Im very quickly finding this site to not be the place for me, no offense to those who do.  Whatever, Im drained at this point, no one believed at first, and thats fine, before I leave for good, can I get 3 yes's for a deletion of this thread, no you know what, I will leave that up to the mods. I think new members and potential members need to see what exactlly to expect here at MP.  Thank you to all of the people that I seemed to start building a relationship with, and a serious special goodluck to the other person that couldnt agree with me in PM, you know who you are and what I mean.  I understand the skeptism beforehand, but this recent comment afterwards is just a big slap in the face.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

what it was HIE... wow didn't see that coming at all! 

Vdog i'd also like to say im sorry for my previous posts. it seems that what you were sayin is true and i was wrong.


----------



## vdog (Feb 7, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what it was HIE... wow didn't see that coming at all!
> 
> Vdog i'd also like to say im sorry for my previous posts. it seems that what you were sayin is true and i was wrong.


 
thank you very much, but as I said I can completely understand the skeptism beforehand, so no worries, and no more need for apologies, I do appreciate it, but anyone who publicly disagreed beforehand had every right to.

Just please members no comments of support for the other.  Yes, believe it or not a part of me feels bad for this person, but at the same time Im furious and violated, so please no more hes gonna be missed, if you want to say that, I just request that you start a new thread, because I have been thru the ringer on this one.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

...........bye........HIE Will be missed!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

vdog if you feel this thread needs to be deleted, you can do that yourself since you are the original poster.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey vdog, just to share my thoughts...no one has fully explained what happen..you said you would leave it the mods to explain what really happened.I am sorry for what happened. What he did is wrong. imo


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2011)

MP is turning into quite the little daytime drama. 
Here is what I can make of this all. 
 Yes, HIE has been banned for his actions. "IF" or when he will be allowed back is still in question. I refuse to elaborate, but threats toward members from ANY other member are simply intolerable. 
vdog handled it entirely approriately, fwd/reporting to the staff. 
I know hie is a long time member and has gained much respect in that time. That will be considered when his reinstatement is discussed/considered.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 7, 2011)

This comment does not refer to the original poster.  I respect his desire for anonimity TOTALLY.  I cherish my own that vehemetly, and admire him/her for their own.  BUT...

Why do I see several posters in this thread proffessing to worry about their security when they've drifted over to another site and completely cast off the cloak of anonimity?  Trading beans and cuts with people they don't know from Adam's bung-hole--oh, wait, the peolple they're trading with have been validated, certified and vouched for by another person they don't know from Adam's yang. How does that get done?  Do you just get the other person to leave the beans behind a billboard out on the interstate?  Un-uh--you give the guy your address, to your home, where your family lives. 

Sorry, but open hypocracy just gripes my ***.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2011)

Vdog, I am very sorry this happened to you. It is kinda like if you find out someone you thought you knew for a long times turns out to be a really bad guy. It is shocking and a lot of us are very shocked. BUT, I think we are also mortified this happened to you and wish we could somehow let you know that MP isn't like that. It is like we blamed the victim cause we couldn't handle it that "we" did this to you.
Please know I am sorry for your extreme angst. Holy crap, i would have...I don't know what I would have done after freaking out. 
My best wishes to you and again I am sorry.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pencilhead, some members live in places where they can smoke and grow legally so they're not worried about LEO as much as others are. plus we all kniow seed swapping goes on at every mj site around.. its nothing new by any means.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2011)

wow...I thaught Hick did it...:rofl:  Im still in shock as I know HIE....He does and will allways have my respect...IMO..he lashed out for a reason...I now see there is more to this than is being said..HIE wouldnt do something like this outta the blue...I hope he can return..I know threats to other members wont be tollerated here and thats a good thing...I  dont fear HIE either..and I know he knows more about me than you vdog..and he didnt hack my pc...I realy dont see the benefit of this thread continue..unless you all looking to BAsh another member..and if that the case....IM HERE ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

i'd like to know how he got your email address!! i mean i have an email account setup just for sites like this so im not to worried but it would be nice to know


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2011)

if its true that HIE threatened another member  causing them to throw out their grow and have them worried about police banging down their door,and quoting a private email using the members name, then i dont expect to see hie around here for a long time, and when and if we do i would expect an explanation for his actions, because this is serious stuff.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2011)

There's a big difference in someone claiming to hack into your computer and have all your personal info vs making an exchange with someone you provided a safe addy to. And if I were to take your position literally Pencilhead, who among us hasn't ordered from a seed vendor? Isn't that just as risky? We TAKE risks but it's OUR right to take the risk and roll the dice with our own personal freedoms. It's no one elses right to make that decision for us on their terms and for their entertainment or to serve their ego.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 7, 2011)

It can fool some of the members all of the time, 
and all of the members some of the time, 
but it can not fool all of the members all of the time.


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm closing this. It has surpassed its usefulness.
From 'what I can tell', I don't believe that anyones personal information has been compromised. 
I believe it was an idle threat.


----------

